
Daemon (novel series) - nailer
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daemon_(novel_series)
======
nailer
Not news, but as 'anything that would be of interest to hackers' \- people
should know about these novels. Every time they come up on HN, people who've
read them love them. If you know Snowcrash and Neuromancer, you should know
Daemon/Freedom - which is way more near term than either.

